# Repticon Baltimore



## Heartbreak7 (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone attending/vending?


----------



## Uniceros (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm going and will hopefully acquire some frogs


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

We'll be there: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fr...ious-amount-dart-frogs-available-weekend.html

Sounds like a good show.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

Im gunna be there looking for a male mint and male A. Pepperi "Abiseo" hehe hoping to see a few people there hope its gunna be a good time
-scotty


----------



## Uniceros (Mar 19, 2011)

If I get darts they will likely be azureus, if I see M aurantiaca I'll have to choose one or the other. I have two goldens now.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Im gonna try to get there Sunday


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

i am going to try for Sunday as well

Scott


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ill be there all weekend


Todd


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

went today show was okay but josh's was the only group selling dart frogs so selection is limited kinda sucked imo was hoping a few breeders would be there
-scotty


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Ouch....that's what I thought on PDF vendors.  Sux to have to pay the admission for that and not have a selection at least.


----------



## Uniceros (Mar 19, 2011)

I saw one other tank of azureus, but I did get a pair of cobalts from Josh's. My first darts, I only had mantellas and hourglass TF


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

scottydo said:


> went today show was okay but josh's was the only group selling dart frogs so selection is limited kinda sucked imo was hoping a few breeders would be there
> -scotty


I didn't realize the show was taking place in time but will try to get a table for the fall when it returns.


----------



## rhowell (Apr 22, 2011)

I was planning on riding up there tomorrow, can anyone tell me if they have other things for sale like driftwood/plants etc? Still building my tank so don't need frogs quite yet....


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

We have some broms and other terrarium supplies at the show...see you all on Sunday!


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

dont get me wrong josh's had a great selection, just not what i needed im glad they were there to represent good luck gentlemen i hope you sell many darts tomorrow
-scotty


----------



## Uniceros (Mar 19, 2011)

Maybe by October I'll have space for more frogs! Josh's Frogs booth was nice, they were helpful and I really wanted more than the two tincs and couple of bromeliads I got.


----------



## gorr (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey every one. Long time dendroboard member, first time posting in a while. I just want to say with all due respect to the vendors and organizers Repticon Baltimore was disappointing. I cant believe there was only one pdf vendor(josh's) 
I feel the last repticon was twice the show this one is.
I did purchase a trio of cobalt froglets some broms and springtails so its worth going. Just my two cents.


----------



## Heartbreak7 (Mar 26, 2009)

This show was pretty disappointing, it really did seem like half the show of last years repticon Baltimore. No black jungle this year was a little disappointing. Josh had a great booth but everything else at the show was just the same ol snakes and lizards.


----------

